# 3 Phase Motor Wiring Question



## Wheresmywrench? (Jun 17, 2015)

I just got back a 3 phase motor, European WEN motor, back from the rewinder and have a wiring question. 
Based on the wiring diagram I have it says.

Speed  L1  L2  L3                                Typical Connection 
 High     6     4    5   1&2&3 JOIN                  2 WYE
Low      1     2     3   4 - 5 - 6 OPEN              1 DELTA

Can I just use regular contactors to switch speeds or do I need to add a second contactor so that 1 2 3 are joined when I run in high speed? This is a constant torque connection.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 17, 2015)

Wheresmywrench? said:


> I just got back a 3 phase motor, European WEN motor, back from the rewinder and have a wiring question.
> Based on the wiring diagram I have it says.
> 
> Speed  L1  L2  L3                                Typical Connection
> ...


You must join 1, 2, and 3 for high speed.  The rewinder should be able to advise on how to wire your controller.  Note that with that connection you wll have half power in low speed.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Jun 17, 2015)

Here this a picture of what I have tried to explain if it helps. What I want to be able to run in both high and low speed. Since I have to join 1 2 3 to run in high speed. will a second contactor that joins 123 when I switch to high speed work? Or should I just run in low speed? It's a two speed motor.


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 17, 2015)

You have six wires to switch so you need two contactors to be able to select speeds.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes that I understand but will I need to short the 1 2 3 wires together, motor side, when selecting high speed?


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 17, 2015)

Wheresmywrench? said:


> Yes that I understand but will I need to short the 1 2 3 wires together, motor side, when selecting high speed?


Yes, of course.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Jun 17, 2015)

OK I'll add another contactor to short the 123 wires during Hi speed.


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 17, 2015)

You also have to switch the power to the other set of leads.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Jun 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## jim18655 (Jun 17, 2015)

Fixed previous post.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the diagram.


----------



## rdhem2 (Jul 1, 2015)

Excuse me for interrupting but it seems you already have a two speed starter of the correct type.  With that in mind why not just hook up the motor leads to the indicated places in the diagram.  No need to add anything.


----------

